# Police d'écriture "officielle" d'apple?



## Neoswitcher (13 Mars 2004)

Quelle est cette police que l'on peut voir sur le site d'apple.com et l'a t-on avec OSX?

merci


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

Tu veux parler du Myriad? Elle n'est pas incluse avec OS X.


----------



## drakeramore (13 Mars 2004)

Il s'agit de la police Myriad Pro ou Myriad Roman (je ne saurais jamais les différencier).
Je l'ai sur mon mac, mais je ne sais plus si elle y était à l'origine ou si c'est une application ajoutée par la suite qui l'a ajouté au système.

Salut.

[edit] Grillé par webolivier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/edit]


----------



## Neoswitcher (14 Mars 2004)

quelqu'un pourrait me l'envoyer svp?

merci


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

Neoswitcher a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait me l'envoyer svp?
> 
> merci



Il s'agit d'une police payante. Tu comprendras que nous ne pouvons pas répondre à cette demande sur les forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu peux te la procurer chez Adobe ou chez Linotype par exemple.


----------



## kevinoups (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, tout le monde. Vous pouvez trouver le style d'écriture qu'utilise apple avec le logiciel 'pages'. L'écriture s'appelle 'Myriad pro'. En espérant avoir aider certain.


----------

